# Vacations



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 2, 2021)

Am I the only one that has a hard time spending money for vacations?  I recently retired but even before that other than going to see family I have not took a vacation since 2002.  Every time I add up the dollars just can't to it.  Be easier if had someone to go with.  I am ahead of my budget for the year and trying to talk myself into something.  Actual trying to talk myself into Mexico.  I have had my shots but looks like still need to be tested before return trip.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 2, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Am I the only one that has a hard time spending money for vacations?  I recently retired but even before that other than going to see family I have not took a vacation since 2002.  Every time I add up the dollars just can't to it.  Be easier if had someone to go with.  I am ahead of my budget for the year and trying to talk myself into something.  Actual trying to talk myself into Mexico.  I have had my shots but looks like still need to be tested before return trip.



I have some trouble but mostly because it's not "my" vacation only hahaha.
I was also looking at Mexico but that test before return has me apprehensive.

I would suggest starting small with something like a baseball game at like Fenway Park, Wrigley Field, or somewhere else iconic for a weekend trip with a big event. Choose a different sport if baseball isn't your thing but you get the idea.

Another small but fun thing is to find a festival or some other activity you would like to attend for a weekend.

I've traveled a ton for work and also been able to do it for leisure and I can tell you that 95%+ people who "love to travel" don't do it in a way I would consider enjoyable but more for the reason of posting pictures online and being able to tell a story. I prefer to have an experience vs a story to tell.

So starting small is sticking with an event. Or choosing a relaxation destination where you can fish, relax on the beach or in the mountains etc. AlsoI highly recommend you plan no more than 1 event and 1 meal per day or else you end up spending your whole vacation running from event to event and managing a schedule. 
Finally location, location, location. Don't EVER skimp on location. If you want to go to the beach STAY ON THE BEACH. 
If you want to go watch a sporting event STAY WITHIN WALING DISTANCE of the event!!! Stay where you want to be.
Also don't shrug off local stay-cation stuff. You can do 10x more stuff ubering and staying locally than buying a plane ticket and staying in hotel rooms for nights on end :)

Try some stuff out and let us know what you think.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 2, 2021)

I’m with you on vacations. Seem like a total waste of money.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 2, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Am I the only one that has a hard time spending money for vacations?...





tallbm said:


> I have some trouble but mostly because it's not "my" vacation only hahaha.....



I'm retired as well, living on a fixed income, and I am always worried about spending money on anything. But all my life, I was taught the importance of family and about family being together. I only have one sibling, a sister and she is married, but they never had any children. My wife and I had 2 children and currently 4 granddaughters. All of my family lived within maybe 15 minutes of each other and my parents wholeheartedly believed in doing things as a family. We took at least one vacation every year and everyone of us would go. My father paid for it because it was that important to him for family to be together, not to mention that the rest of us didn't have much money. My parents are gone now and my situation has changed somewhat to the point where I can afford to pay for us to go on vacation together as a family, maybe not every year, but every couple of years and that's what my father would be most proud of. I'm not rich, just comfortable, but I will spend the money for our family to be together and I would never attempt to make someone feel bad about what they can or can not do, it's just what I do and believe in. At the end of the day, I live by the 3 F's: Faith, Family, Friends. Well there may be a 4th F, Fishing ...

That's enough about me, so let me tell you about my granddaughters.....


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 2, 2021)

Most of my life ( a lot of it single) meant "vacations" was only not being at work. I didn't have the money to "go" anywhere. In my work I traveled a lot and spent way too many nights in hotels.
Now that I'm retired and on permanent vacation the idea of going somewhere and staying at hotels doesn't do a thing for me. 
If there's somewhere you want to go now, go for it!


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 2, 2021)

I too am retired.  This should mean that my wife is retired, however she is in the same house doing the same job she's always done.  I'm with GonnaSmoke on this.  If I can afford it I will take her somewhere and if possible make it a family affair with kids and grandkids.  As for spending money on vacations if it were just me i agree it would be a waste but I love it when I can bring my family together.


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2021)

I have this argument all the time with my wife,  We have had a bunch of $5-$9000 vacations over the years for our family of 4.  It kills me spending it,  we recently built a second house in PA and I want that to be the vacation for at least the next 5 years....I will probably lose that one.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 2, 2021)

No way would I spend 1 copper penny in Mexico, a person could end up dead down there ,


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 2, 2021)

While the kids were growing up most of our vacations were spent traveling around the East Coast with their sports teams. My wife and I just purchased two 1st class tickets to Georgia. We haven't seen her in over a year.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2021)

Got married in 1989 . My wife used to always go to the beach with friends before that . We never even talked about a trip , until 2001 , she said we were going to Florida . It was awesome , and I needed that more than I knew . After that it was a yearly thing . Florida 2 more times , but was cheaper to go to Cancun Mexico . Did that for 4 years . She passed in 2008 , and I need strong supervision in an airport , so now me , my kids and 2 of my sisters and their family's go somewhere in the states . A lot of great things to do in this country . We're going to the smokey mountains in 9 days . Can't wait .


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2021)

mike243 said:


> No way would I spend 1 copper penny in Mexico, a person could end up dead down there ,


We did the Mayan Riviera about 8 years ago...totally agree,  the closet I am coming to go back to Mexico is a great Mexican restaurant!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 2, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Got married in 1989 . My wife used to always go to the beach with friends before that . We never even talked about a trip , until 2001 , she said we were going to Florida . It was awesome , and I needed that more than I knew . After that it was a yearly thing . Florida 2 more times , but was cheaper to go to Cancun Mexico . Did that for 4 years . She passed in 2008 , and I need strong supervision in an airport , so now me , my kids and 2 of my sisters and their family's go somewhere in the states . A lot of great things to do in this country . We're going to the smokey mountains in 9 days . Can't wait .



So true, there is so much to see in this country. Enjoy the smokey mountains Rick

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 2, 2021)

When I was a kid, dad loved to drive across the country; hated to fly (he did that once and it was enough). I think the only place I haven't seen on 13 coast to coast driving trips with him is the UP of Michigan. 

When I was in school, vacations were a non-stop party in FL or living cheap on an out-island in the Bahamas. The rent of one house split between 30 guys and 18 girls makes for a cheap Spring Break. Flight from FL  was $70 and that was the priciest expense unless we got a speeding ticket.12 oz of Standard rum in a recycled Coke bottle was a buck. Can remember most of the days.

After school came the Navy. Either been to or flown 200 feet over just about all the places you can go around the Pacific, Aleutians, and Indian Ocean. Prior to marriage and kids, wore out tires on my Honda 4-banger and Yamaha 3-banger. My wife visited me overseas for 6 weeks before kids. We went on a cheap skiing vaca to Austria the day after I got out of the Navy when I cashed out my unused leave. Grandparents babysitted. 

Started working. LOTS of business travel around the US. Vacations were to visit family and relatively close driving vacations, camping, etc. Once the nest emptied, Mexico vacas (prior to the crap going on now) were total zone-outs for me and places to go diving (Cozumel and Mayan Riv). 

Retired now. She's still working. I'm not big on repeating anything. Now we set a destination with interesting museums on just about any topic. I've always shopped for the inexpensive ways to travel off-season to avoid crowds. And as long as we're educated and entertained, it's money well spent for both of us.

She needs a zone out vaca. Just the other day she checked our passports. Still good. I really gotta keep her away from PBS and Rick Steves' Europe travel shows.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 2, 2021)

I'd say do what makes you happy! We don't really take any major vacations... our time away from home is mostly spent at rendezvous throughout the year. Usually a few days in Deadwood S.D. a few days a year during Days of 76 rodeo and to meet up with friends we met there.  Lot's of things to do without costing a fortune. 

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 2, 2021)

I don't find vacations cost a lot of money.
We have time share so the $2k per year fee gets us 3+ weeks of prepaid lodging in more than a crappy hotel room.
Vacationing is a very personal experience based on your likes.
As my daughter and son were growing up we tried give them a lot of experiences.
Adult can also benefit from the trips we took our kids to Science Centers, Museums, mountains, ocean, county fairs, state fairs, and National Parks.
We also took trips to Disney World and Disney Land.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm retired, have the money, and would love to travel at least one destination a year. We took the kids on vacation every year while we were both working. Mexico, California and Colorado were favorites. Unfortunately, my wife has health issues now (ovarian cancer) that complicate things to the point being away is not always enjoyable. So we stay pretty close to home, and that's not a bad thing. I guess my point is, if you can afford it, do it, while you still can. 
Great advice by tallbm!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Got married in 1989 . My wife used to always go to the beach with friends before that . We never even talked about a trip , until 2001 , she said we were going to Florida . It was awesome , and I needed that more than I knew . After that it was a yearly thing . Florida 2 more times , but was cheaper to go to Cancun Mexico . Did that for 4 years . She passed in 2008 , and I need strong supervision in an airport , so now me , my kids and 2 of my sisters and their family's go somewhere in the states . A lot of great things to do in this country . We're going to the smokey mountains in 9 days . Can't wait .


Use to do Cancun fairly often with brother.  2002 was the last time.  We had a great time.  Than he started taking care of our parents and I started new job.  That was the last one.  Guess my biggest thing is going alone.  Now that I retired have time to try find someone but not sure how to do that.  Just been me and dogs all my life.  My brother usually spends the summer in the smokeys but he just had major surgery.  If he ends up being able to go I will need to visit.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 3, 2021)

Great advice.  I had been thinking of going to San Antonio river walk where I can also drive.  When I look at $250 a night for Hotel I change my mind.  That what got me thinking about Mexico.  Can stay there cheaper.  I have good memories of there but I guess thinks change in 20 years.


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Vacationing is a very personal experience based on your likes.


Couldn't agree more with this statement.  I enjoy my yearly trip to Memphis TN. love the food music and atmosphere.  We also like visiting Biloxi MS. Casino's with live entertainment and just a short drive to New Orleans for lunch. In the winter I rent a cabin in the NC Mountains and the family gets together for a good time then we all go to the tree farm to cut our Christmas Trees.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 3, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Great advice.  I had been thinking of going to San Antonio river walk where I can also drive.  When I look at $250 a night for Hotel I change my mind.  That what got me thinking about Mexico.  Can stay there cheaper.  I have good memories of there but I guess thinks change in 20 years.



San Antonio river walk is awesome but yeah you definitely have to stay on the river walk to really enjoy it.
You can stay in Mexico cheaper per night but add a $600-$700 round trip flight and that is 2.5x the cost of 3 nights of a hotel in San Antonio.

Having traveled a ton we used to use Kayak.com to find cheapest flights and you can even use it for finding hotels but it's not as great about hotels. Also AirBnB is a good option for staying places though I doubt there are any houses on the riverwalk in San Antonio but I never checked so could be some homes or condos.

Being recently retired check out 1 month stays on AirBnB and you can find some amazing deals around the world and in Mexico for$800-$1.2k for the whole month. I've recently looked it up and as soon as the COVID testing restrictions lighten up I think I'm going to stay somewhere for a period of time and enjoy it since I work remotely :)

If you like mountains and relaxing in nature there are also some good deals in that range in the US in places like Montana and that area. I didn't find anything in a beach area on the water for that price so no luck there. I personally am looking to go somewhere that I can enjoy mingling with people now that I'm single again hahaha.

The stuff is out there BUT... you gotta pay to play :)

Question:  Have you thought a bout a Texas BBQ road trip???  You could drive to Austin try a famous bbq spot, stay the night in the city and see some live music event or some other event, then next morning go do the wait at Franklins, etc.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 3, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Being recently retired check out 1 month stays on AirBnB and you can find some amazing deals around the world and in Mexico for$800-$1.2k for the whole month.


After the dog is gone that what I would like to do.  My brothers son has AirBnB in Florida, Denver and now several in Puerto Rico but they all High end stuff.  I think I will start looking to do River Walk for a few days.  Robert is on the way and would to meet up with him.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 3, 2021)

Ann and myself love vacations. We usually go 3 times a year.  Last year sucked not being able to leave New York.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2021)

Before Miss Linda and I got together, my idea of a vacation was to fly down to Vegas for about 3 days.  Once we were married, we flew down to the Mayan Riviera about 6 times on one of the All Inclusive Vacations.  It's really not that pricey.  We planned one event every other day with a day off just relaxing around the pool.  Had a fantastic time.  Every one was concerned about the crime and killings, but we just stayed away from the bars and lounges (that's where the trouble is), and never had a single problem.  Haven't been down for the last 10 years, and it seems there's more trouble there now, but we'll be going again in a year or two.  There's really some fantastic things to see down there, and it sooooooo relaxing.  The Mayans are unbelievably friendly.
Now we never went near Cancun, just stayed on the ocean about 45 minutes south of there.
Gary


----------



## sandyut (Jun 5, 2021)

My wife and I love to travel.  Now the kids and their husbands do as well.  When we met we started taking two out of the country a year when ever possible.  Some years sh*t happened and plans changed.  We generally pulled it off.  last year was the worst ever.  we had a blowout trip planned and we planned to quit out jobs right about when we got back, then covid, then canceled, and still worked.  Most trip are scuba trips to warm water and fun drinks.  Wife says she would like non-diving trips.  I dont care.  Sometimes its just nice to be somewhere new, eating and drinking new things.  I cant stay here all the time.  I like it, but perspective change is needed.  We do travel to see fam a fair amount in the US because none of them live in UT.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 5, 2021)

Dude, if you want to take a vacation....take one. Go where ever your heart desires and your wallet allows.  With the way the world has been the last year, if you can.....GO! Lesa and I have started at least once a month just going and staying in a hotel for the night. Just to get away from the kids and gran'kids  for a night. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 5, 2021)

Yup . When you live in Missouri and spend 40 hours a week in this  , 






You need some of this ,





The sound of demo compared to the sound of the surf ? 
Breath in the salt air , or fiber glass and concrete dust ,, hmmm 
Decisions , decisions .


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 5, 2021)

We just came back from Mexico a month ago.  Even though we had our vaccinations, we had to get tested...funny thing...as soon as we paid for the tests (we were still tested, swab up the nose) I am pretty sure we were negative.  Emails 45 minutes later confirmed our credit card provided negative tests results at $25/test.

vacations are a blast.
Zion Canyon...my fave canyon
Gatlinburg, TN...the entrance to the Smokey Mountains
Grand Tetons...closest mountains to the Alps that we have in the lower 48
Gulf coast of Florida...outstanding beaches and seafood


----------



## sandyut (Jun 5, 2021)

There is healing powers in the ocean and the beach.  Kids wedding then San Juan Islands WA is next up, then Maui.  after that should be time to whip out the snowboard and hit the slopes for a few months!  Snowboarding is like a mini vaca and with no job, its gonna be a big year!  M-F riding with hopefully a hellofa lot less people!


----------



## rkrider99 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hell, I live in Florida. We used to come down to vacation here every year. Where would I want to go?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 5, 2021)

Next week we are going to MA. Along the coast. Be relaxing and doing some whale watching.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Next week we are going to MA. Along the coast. Be relaxing and doing some whale watching.




I used to have a neighbor who would take his wife from PA, up through the New England States, and he'd have Lobster for Breakfast, Lunch, and Dinner for 3 to 5 days. Come home wearing a Big Smile!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2021)

When I was a Kid, we used to go up to the mountains for weekends, and stay in our Cabin on Leased State Land. We had to carry our water from a Spring, and we had an outhouse---No running water. No TV---Not even a Radio. Just Trout fish, play cards (Pinochle), and not much else.
Now We live in a Log House in the middle of the Woods, with Big Screen TV, and all kinds of Wildlife running around the yards.
Why would I want to leave for a Vacation???

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2021)

I’m on a permanent vacation, I live in a resort community here in Florida, & have been here for almost 17 years. I have only left here for a couple of days to visit family on the coast, couldn’t wait to get back. I’s a small town in the middle of the State, and I lived on the coast for 35 years before coming here.
Al


----------



## sandyut (Aug 3, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I’m on a permanent vacation,


Feeling that way here too.  we quit our jobs around the first of the year.  we love our home in a quiet neighborhood close to the mountains.  some days it feels like Mayberry and thats good with me!


----------



## zwiller (Aug 3, 2021)

Lots of great info!  Already been said, but there TONS of vacation spots near you, you just haven't found them yet.  Vacation does not cost much to do.   I love a good road trip.  My girls do not.  They want to fly.  I hate flying.  High stress for me.

I will give you guys an idea.  My SIL bought a small pool for the grandkids and told us they hop in it on hot days.  Our local "pool" is actually a waterpark but was closed due to the rona last year and I was seriously bummed.  I thought about the pool and decided to give it a go.  I put it on the deck.  Holy crap do we love that thing!!!  OMG.  It's is very close to the vacation feel.  I do not have the time to do it often but took my youngest fishing and man that was fun.  Very little cost too.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 3, 2021)

zwiller
 funny you bring up the pool.  our local rec center has a great outdoor Olympic pool and we have joined and go several times a week.  Both for sun and fun and lap swimming for exercise.  its an amazing resource and its only a 5-10 minute walk down the street.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

I still not taken one.  Cancel Colorado Springs because kennels where full.  Going to Mi for few days in Sept for Mom's funeral.  Would of like to spend few days on other side of state but lucky to get dog took care of for what I have.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 3, 2021)

Bummer on the dog sitch.  we have two labs and we usually book their kennel stays 3+ months out.  are they all full or do you just have one you trust...which I totally get, if our regular kennel at the vet was full i would crap myself.  we had a few bad experiences with some other ones...in short came home to a sick dog which is a huge buzz kill after vaca.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Bummer on the dog sitch.  we have two labs and we usually book their kennel stays 3+ months out.  are they all full or do you just have one you trust...which I totally get, if our regular kennel at the vet was full i would crap myself.  we had a few bad experiences with some other ones...in short came home to a sick dog which is a huge buzz kill after vaca.


My regular one is remodeling.  I want to start using Vet's but they stay full months ahead of time.  I have checked out couple more but same thing with them.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 3, 2021)

No time for a real vacation this year but me and Emily are taking off this weekend for a 2 night casino trip. Got us a Riverview suite! We did spend 2 weeks in Alaska summer 2019. Was gonna go again last year but covid.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Alaska


I have some friends taking cruise to Alaska next year Sept.  If I start planning now could go.  I new to this having time to go and realizing you have to plan months ahead of time.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2021)

We just got home from 5 days in Deadwood S D ... been going out there for eight years now during The Days of 76 Rodeo. Of course we did miss last year. Met some awesome people out there from all over the U S so now we go visit every year.  Little bit of gambling and alot of drinking and eating! We will book our hotel room for next year as soon as Sturgis rally is over!  But we are lucky, our son comes stays at the house while we are gone and takes care of our dogs. 

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Aug 4, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Am I the only one that has a hard time spending money for vacations?  I recently retired but even before that other than going to see family I have not took a vacation since 2002.  Every time I add up the dollars just can't to it.  Be easier if had someone to go with.  I am ahead of my budget for the year and trying to talk myself into something.  Actual trying to talk myself into Mexico.  I have had my shots but looks like still need to be tested before return trip.


Heck, just walk across the boarder with the rest of them, Brian.


----------



## forktender (Aug 4, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Great advice.  I had been thinking of going to San Antonio river walk where I can also drive.  When I look at $250 a night for Hotel I change my mind.  That what got me thinking about Mexico.  Can stay there cheaper.  I have good memories of there but I guess thinks change in 20 years.


Instead of hotels look on AirB&B for a small house, condo or apartment to stay in, you can save up to 50% and get something really nice and close to things you want to do..


----------



## forktender (Aug 4, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I have some friends taking cruise to Alaska next year Sept.  If I start planning now could go.  I new to this having time to go and realizing you have to plan months ahead of time.


Alaska is sweet, but there in nothing cheap about the place, damn near double you'd pay down here, if not more. If I ever go back, I will rent a cheap motel or bring a tent (no joke) there are some great camp sites, instead of staying at a lodge for fishing or hunting.
Rental cars are priced crazy high up there, as well as food and drinks.
No way in hell would you catch me on a COVID cruise until we have a much better handle on this crap.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 4, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> kennels where full.


I hate leaving the dog . When I had 2 GSD's it wasn't as bad , because they stayed together . We left them at a kennel  that was ran by the St. Louis GSD club . 



sandyut said:


> came home to a sick dog


Been there . I'm down to one dog . Got hooked on cattle dogs after the shepherds died . We left her at a kennel 3 years ago , damn dog didn't talk to me for weeks after that . 
So this year she got to go to the Smokey Mountains with us .


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 4, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> ...
> Been there . I'm down to one dog . Got hooked on cattle dogs after the shepherds died . We left her at a kennel 3 years ago , damn dog didn't talk to me for weeks after that .
> So this year she got to go to the Smokey Mountains with us .
> ...


That made me chuckle about the dog.
My wife had a house cat for nearly 19 years (got put down after Easter for health issues).
Every time we left her in someone's care (and she was picky about the "someone", too) 
I, repeat I, got hissed at for about week after we returned.  



forktender said:


> Instead of hotels look on AirB&B for a small house, condo or apartment to stay in, you can save up to 50% and get something really nice and close to things you want to do..


The "hidden" costs of Air B&B can make it more expensive than a hotel for short term stays.
We have Time Share and the rental through that is very reasonable for weekly stays without hidden costs.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 5, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> The "hidden" costs of Air B&B can make it more expensive than a hotel for short term stays.


100% agree!  for a week or so these are great deal, but the cleaning and other fees take a high % for a night or two.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 10, 2021)

Just got back from a week in Georgia visiting the daughter and SIL. Scouted out a few places  for  retirement pruposes , but also witnessed a guy taking down a few of her very old oak trees. MAN, was that dude crazy!!!

Chris


----------

